# Recommended sights for a G19 Gen 4



## Mr_Enfuego (Feb 2, 2020)

What would be the best sights to have on my G19 Gen 4? For some odd reason I cannot handle the standard sights any longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I like Amerigo GL101s 
I don't know if they're the best but I like them


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Trijicon have excellent sights for the G-19.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have Glock OEM night sights on my G19. They aren't expensive and work very well.

GW


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

10-8, Dawson Precision, Trijicon, Ameriglo etc.


All depends on what you want. Fiber. Tritium. "Tactical" high vis. Etc.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Sights are a very individual thing. What works for one may not for another. Having said that, I have a set of Ameriglo GL-433 Hackathorn sights on my Gen 4 Glock 19. This has a tritium lamp in a green insert surrounded by an orange fluorescent ring for the front sight, and a blacked-out rear sight with a serrated face. They provide a good sight picture for me.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have trijicon on my G19. I also have the glock OEM night sights on a couple glocks they work fine. Glock also makes OEM steel sites they are just like the plastic ones but steel. Sights are the only thing I replace on glocks. As others have said it's kind of a personal thing and how you intend to use it. I have spent good money on sights I ended up really not liking.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If it happens to be a nocturnal critter that causes you to require accuracy, there is this option:









GW


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

The only alteration to my G23.4 is the factory night sights. Locally, the factory sights can be bought installed for $60.00. Later, the factory night sights were installed on my G21.3. If the Glock factory sights on your gun are unsatisfactory you may do well to consider other sights. For me, the factory sights work very well.

Added: Looks like GW has been shooting lead bullets in his gun. His gun shows no signs of having blown up!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Mowgli Terry said:


> The only alteration to my G23.4 is the factory night sights. Locally, the factory sights can be bought installed for $60.00. Later, the factory night sights were installed on my G21.3. If the Glock factory sights on your gun are unsatisfactory you may do well to consider other sights. For me, the factory sights work very well.
> 
> *Added: Looks like GW has been shooting lead bullets in his gun. His gun shows no signs of having blown up!*



No lead through this one. I ran a couple of patches through the barrel and she shines like new. 
I think those Winchester 180 grain FMJ cartridges leave some powder residue behind. I should have cleaned it before the pic.

GW


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

GW: I intended no offense. Less so now, but lead bullets in a Glock was a hot button topic at one time.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Mowgli Terry said:


> GW: I intended no offense. Less so now, but lead bullets in a Glock was a hot button topic at one time.


No offense taken, . 
I have just never shot anything bigger than a .22 without a jacket.

GW


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

GW: I shoot a bunch of revolvers and not fired a jacketed bullet in them lately. Glad this is America where we still pretty much as we please. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

@Mowgli Terry
I took some time and watched KABOOM videos on youtube.
There was a problem with the ammo in most cases that I watched. Squib loads, tapered crimps on reloads, lead fouling, hot P++ loads etc.
I always wear eye and ear protection while at the range, but these babies are Kevlar and cowhide and will be going in my range bag!

















GW


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Now body ever got goofed up with a gun being conservative. I have a poor view of Youtube stuff after seeing a citizen pull back the slide on a Kel-Tec 380 with two fingers,

Added: Wonder what OP decided on sights for his Glock.


----------



## Mr_Enfuego (Feb 2, 2020)

I have been looking into what suggestions and recommendations have been made and doing an analysis for myself and when I go to my local gun shop this weekend, I will take all the information received, make my purchase and post what I bought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

